# emigrate with children



## shelly (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi 

Myself and my husband are planning to move to spain sometime in 2009 . We have two places in mind Costa Del sol/lanzarotte. Our problem is we have a ten year old daughter who is in two minds whether to go or not we would like to know which would be the best places for her, how do i find out about schools etc she also loves singing and dancing so info on drama and dance schools would be great too. if anyone out there has already taken the plunge with small children and you have any info for me would be much appreciated.

thanks Shelly


----------



## CKSMadrid (Nov 11, 2008)

shelly said:


> Hi
> 
> Myself and my husband are planning to move to spain sometime in 2009 . We have two places in mind Costa Del sol/lanzarotte. Our problem is we have a ten year old daughter who is in two minds whether to go or not we would like to know which would be the best places for her, how do i find out about schools etc she also loves singing and dancing so info on drama and dance schools would be great too. if anyone out there has already taken the plunge with small children and you have any info for me would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks Shelly


I don't know much about Lanzarote but mainland Spain will not be an issue for your young daughter - especially the coast. There are many British Schools which will have drama and dance clubs and continuing to learn the British Curriculum will be a pretty easy move as it would be the same as moving in the UK. If you type British Schools in Costa del Sol into Google, i am sure a list will come up and you can contact them. They tend to help with moving and settling in aswell.


----------



## shelly (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Colin were moving from ireland and im presuming the british schools take all english speaking children.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

shelly said:


> Thanks for your reply Colin were moving from ireland and im presuming the british schools take all english speaking children.


THIS would be a dangerous assumption. Certainly in Madrid - a fair few "better off" Spanish parents send their kids (some of the teachers would say spoilt brats) to English or French schools. Unless you're planning NOT TO STAY - I'd think also about Spanish schooling. Had our daughter lived to school age - she'd have attended a Spanish (or German if we stayed there) school with a lot of English at home.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my 11yo daughter came over when she was 10. We live in Alhaurin de la Torre, costa del sol. She's read your question and says, you should try a state school. We initially sent her to an international/english school, but she wanted to try a state school - I cant say she is particularly happy at the state school, but she's getting there. The first couple of weeks she hated it and cried - we both did. But its got better, there are plenty of British kids there. As for dancing etc, there are lots of weekend and evening clubs around - theres a company around here called "Stage School" who are british and put shows on etc

Jo


----------



## TakeItEasy (Nov 24, 2008)

Definately a state school, yes there will be a lot of tears at first but you will be amazed how quickly she picks up the language. By being able to speak the language it will open so many doors for her, social groups, new friends. If she goes to an English school and can only speak English, she will always be on the outside.
But be strong, because she will hate you for it but she will thank you later.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When I've got time and a decent internet connection (!!!!????!) I'm gonna write a thread about my daughters experience within both the international and the state system. as she's experienced both - mainly cos she wants to talk about it for other "would be" ex pat kids. 

Jo


----------



## Keidik (Nov 26, 2008)

shelly said:


> Hi
> 
> Myself and my husband are planning to move to spain sometime in 2009 . We have two places in mind Costa Del sol/lanzarotte. Our problem is we have a ten year old daughter who is in two minds whether to go or not we would like to know which would be the best places for her, how do i find out about schools etc she also loves singing and dancing so info on drama and dance schools would be great too. if anyone out there has already taken the plunge with small children and you have any info for me would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks Shelly


Hi Shelly, I live in the Costa del Sol and while I dont have young children my sister has 2, one is aged 4 and one young baby. The 4 year old loves dancing and acting and there are a number of such schools (English ones too) that I know of personally, in both Nerja, Mojacar and I am sure the more Englishy areas of the Costa del Sol too, such as Mijas, Benalmadena, etc... I dont think she will have any problems meeting other girls like her.


----------

